# Cooper Tire Question



## wbs4010 (Nov 21, 2016)

In the Clear Lake area, Iâ€™m looking for a Cooper tire dealer that knows about tires NOT just someone whose can sell me what I think I need. I am replacing Michelins on my F150 and need a heavier sidewall tire for when Iâ€™m pulling my 5th wheel trailer. Thanks for any info. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SARGEANTSEACAT (Feb 12, 2020)

There used to be a guy here that came highly recommended.
His name was MANCOLUSO or something. Had a shop on Westheimer if I recall. 
Looked all over, couldn't figure it out. 
Maybe he will see the post and get in touch. 

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## rglide09 (Mar 21, 2012)

I put Cooper Discover tires on my 2500 hd. After 35k miles the rear tires were worn to the wear bars. They were rotated every 5k miles. I went back to Michelinâ€™s as I have gotten at least 60k miles from all 3 sets on this truck. Our 5th wheel weighs around 12k loaded. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wbs4010 (Nov 21, 2016)

rglide09 said:


> I put Cooper Discover tires on my 2500 hd. After 35k miles the rear tires were worn to the wear bars. They were rotated every 5k miles. I went back to Michelinâ€™s as I have gotten at least 60k miles from all 3 sets on this truck. Our 5th wheel weighs around 12k loaded.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


What load range and size tire are you running?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

Cooper tires are a joke.

I have a set of cheap Trailfinder vietnamese tires on my 2500 that are already out lasting those Discovery's I had before


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

BFGs


Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Easy Money (Mar 22, 2005)

SARGEANTSEACAT said:


> There used to be a guy here that came highly recommended.
> His name was MANCOLUSO or something. Had a shop on Westheimer if I recall.
> Looked all over, couldn't figure it out.
> Maybe he will see the post and get in touch.
> ...


Westheimer Auto
6233 Westheimer, Houston 77057
713-783-8456
ask for Mark


----------



## rglide09 (Mar 21, 2012)

Michelin Defender LT265/75/R16 load range E


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mlw85547 (Nov 2, 2015)

matthew's tire in texas city is a cooper dealer i have used quite a bit. Ive had the cooper discoverer A/Ts and STTs and both performed well. went to Toyo when i had my 2015 F350 because cooper did not have tires that could hold the 80psig that the TPMS sensors needed to see. I now am running BFG KO2s on my F250 because my wife's tundra had the same tires for 62k miles before we replaced them. only replaced at that time because one had been patched multiple times and continued to leak down; tread was still good.


----------



## SARGEANTSEACAT (Feb 12, 2020)

Easy Money said:


> Westheimer Auto
> 
> 6233 Westheimer, Houston 77057
> 
> ...


YEAH. That's the guy ...

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

dk2429 said:


> Cooper tires are a joke.
> 
> I have a set of cheap Trailfinder vietnamese tires on my 2500 that are already out lasting those Discovery's I had before


This is coming from someone that hasnâ€™t a clue what heâ€™s talking about.


----------



## SARGEANTSEACAT (Feb 12, 2020)

Found a good article.

https://www.utires.com/articles/tires-made-usa-american-foreign-brands/
June 2017

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

6.5 shooter dude said:


> This is coming from someone that hasnâ€™t a clue what heâ€™s talking about.


So, the fact that I'm getting more life out of cheaper tires than I did with Discovery's, with same rotation scuedule, I'm just a complete dumbass? LMAO. I've never seen you on here and glad I never have. If you think you look cooler with "Cooper" on the sidewalls then that's on you! I'm just stating honest to God expereince!

Just remember everybody! If another person doesn't have a similar experience as you, or doesn't agree with a brand of a piece of molded rubber, they are a complete incompentent dumbass that has no clue! :rotfl:


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

dk2429 said:


> So, the fact that I'm getting more life out of cheaper tires than I did with Discovery's, with same rotation scuedule, I'm just a complete dumbass? LMAO. I've never seen you on here and glad I never have. If you think you look cooler with "Cooper" on the sidewalls then that's on you! I'm just stating honest to God expereince!
> 
> Just remember everybody! If another person doesn't have a similar experience as you, or doesn't agree with a brand of a piece of molded rubber, they are a complete incompentent dumbass that has no clue! :rotfl:


Sorry to hurt your feelings, not my intent. A lot of people give opinions about stuff they have never owned or if they did it was 19 years ago. I run cooper STT pro on my hunting truck and they go all over south Texas and the hill country. I put them thru the worst rock, mud, and thorns around. Iâ€™ve only lost one tire in 2 years, and 30k miles. Iâ€™m so happy with the STT pro I put a set on my F350 diesel 6 months ago. I will buy again and again. They are as tough as they come.


----------



## saltwaterfisherman (Jan 5, 2014)

Over the years I have owned a few different sets of 50,000 mile Cooper tires and all of mine have worn to the wear bars within 38,000 miles.


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

Guy obviously is set on Cooper not sure why but you can get them anywhere. Just rotated my bfg's, 2 years and a bunch left. You do rotate every 5,000 or so right. That is the best thing to extend an inferior tire like cooper or any tire for that matter. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rockfish2 (Sep 1, 2017)

hurricane matt said:


> BFGs
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Yep, the AT/KOâ€™s 10-plys are awesome tires, I first tried them 20 years ago and itâ€™ll take a lot of doing to get me to ever buy a different tire for my 3/4 ton truck.


----------



## FishinAG22 (Apr 9, 2011)

I love my Cooper ST Maxx. They have a little road noise but that is to be expected. They have a strong sidewall and 80 psi max, plenty for a 5th wheel. My uncle has Cooper AT3 XLT on both of his trucks Ram 1500 and 3500 dually and he says they are the quietest tires he as ran and getting good life out of them.


----------

